
Has the LHC Accidentally Thrown Away the Evidence for New Physics? - wolfgke
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2018/09/13/has-the-large-hadron-collider-accidentally-thrown-away-the-evidence-for-new-physics/
======
bitcharmer
From the article:

"The LHC hasn't just lost most of its data: it's lost a whopping 99.997% of
it. That's right; out of every one million collisions that occurs at the LHC,
only about 30 of them have all of their data written down and recorded".

This is incredible; I knew they have to discard much data but so far was
unaware of the magnitude of the problem.

Seems like very interesting technical challenge to tackle.

